# Airport Advertising Madness



## Packerjohn (Oct 4, 2018)

Monday found my wife & me at the Montreal Airport.  As you know airports are stressful:  high prices, thousands of people running around catching flights, your flight being delayed, your flight departure gate being changed 2 or 3 times, all those people shouting on "smartphone", etc. etc.  On 2 separate places my wife was pulled over by what seemed an information desk.  What it really amounted to were 2 different banks trying to paddle their credit cards.  Banks in this country make billions.  Why to they send salespeople to harass the traveling public at airports I'll never know!  Maybe pure greed!  When we arrived at our own city, we went down stairs to wait for our checked in baggage.  Can you believe, large advertising signs telling me to buy something while I wait for my bag.  What is the world coming to?  Millions of cars/trucks running around with advertising signs on them.  Yesterday I got a magazine advertising Jaguar cars & inviting me to a "special event" to buy a Jaguar.  Has the world gone advertising mad?  Doesn't anyone care about people anymore?


----------



## oldman (Oct 6, 2018)

Packerjohn said:


> Monday found my wife & me at the Montreal Airport.  As you know airports are stressful:  high prices, thousands of people running around catching flights, your flight being delayed, your flight departure gate being changed 2 or 3 times, all those people shouting on "smartphone", etc. etc.  On 2 separate places my wife was pulled over by what seemed an information desk.  What it really amounted to were 2 different banks trying to paddle their credit cards.  Banks in this country make billions.  Why to they send salespeople to harass the traveling public at airports I'll never know!  Maybe pure greed!  When we arrived at our own city, we went down stairs to wait for our checked in baggage.  Can you believe, large advertising signs telling me to buy something while I wait for my bag.  What is the world coming to?  Millions of cars/trucks running around with advertising signs on them.  Yesterday I got a magazine advertising Jaguar cars & inviting me to a "special event" to buy a Jaguar.  Has the world gone advertising mad?  Doesn't anyone care about people anymore?




I can only speak for myself, but I never notice any of this going on while I traveled.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 6, 2018)

I haven't flown anywhere in a while, so I don't know about the airports.   I do get really PO'd at the hawkers in mall kiosks annoying me with their pitch while I'm trying to get to where I'm going.  Leave me the heck ALONE.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 7, 2018)

I noticed in our local newspaper, Saturday travel section, there are at least 5 "free" events with prizes to get people to sign up for winter holidays, tours & cruises.  I know that winters are long but I guess there are many people searching for something that does not exist at home.  We have made 2 trips this year (Mexico & Quebec) & will be very happy to stay home this winter.  If the truth be known, we live in a nice condo with an exercise room & a common room.  It's wonderful to see the same people each day.  We have a coffee time each Wednesday morning & a "happy hour" each Friday at 5 PM.  I love traveling & have been doing it all my life but unless you are in the same place (eg. Arizona or a trailer park in Texas), you really don't make an lasting friendships.


----------

